# Gyeon Wet Coat



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi all, sorry my first post is a rant!

Just received first bottle of Gyeon Wet Coat from Clean Your Car Ltd, it looks like its really gone off! Cloudy, loads of lumpy waxy looking stuff floating about 
and looks bloody awful! I haven't opened it but I have contacted the supplier via email with a video attached and I've also contacted Gyeon directly to see what they say (neither have responded), is this lumpiness normal? Can it still be used? After all the YouTube videos I've watched which show clear orange liquid being used and getting brilliant results I'm pretty hacked off with my bottle of cloudy gloopy lumpy stuff.

Any ideas? Is it OK? Or is this an isolated incident?

Thanks in advance!

 :devil:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Heard about this happening. Think it happens from 2 possibilities. Its very old and 'gone off' or its been allowed to get very cold ie below freezing.

Certainly possible for it to be the cold. And you could tell the age by if its got a smooth shaped bottle, or a funky cool angular bottle. The angular bottle is the new style (2 years old?)

I think I saw it mentioned that it is still fine to use, but most good suppliers replace it no question. CYC are brilliant, and if you don't get an email back after a couple of days, give them a phone.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

My bottle has lumps and all in it, I just used it works fantastically


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Had similar happen with a brand new bottle of Carpro hydr02 lite. Carpro U.K. Confirmed that it can happen and is perfectly fine to use, to which in use it was perfectly fine and I used the full bottle.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

My wetcoat is the same and if you do a search it isn't uncommon .. good shake and it works brilliantly.

Maybe a phone call to Clean Your Car to follow up the email would have been better than a first post rant ?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have an old smooth shaped bottle and it's perfectly fine with no lumps etc so that would suggest Wet Coat has a long shelf life. 

I reckon the cold has got to it but I would guess it's still fine to use. Just give it a good shake up with each use.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for all your replies, I'll give it a go at the weekend at the weekend but I'll ring CYC in the meantime and see what they say!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Perfectly normal, these type of product respond to varying temperatures and this can happen, we have seen it with CarPro Hydr02 and Wetcoat.
Just give it a shake and use it. It will work perfectly well.

Regarding old or out of date stock, GYEON products never stay on our shelves (or those of the other UK resellers) long enough to go off so I definitely wouldn't worry about that. 

Alex


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

Simonrev said:


> My wetcoat is the same and if you do a search it isn't uncommon .. good shake and it works brilliantly.
> 
> Maybe a phone call to Clean Your Car to follow up the email would have been better than a first post rant ?


LOL always good to get it off your chest! I'll give it a good go at the weekend, thanks for your help!


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

EliteCarCare said:


> Perfectly normal, these type of product respond to varying temperatures and this can happen, we have seen it with CarPro Hydr02 and Wetcoat.
> Just give it a shake and use it. It will work perfectly well.
> 
> Regarding old or out of date stock, GYEON products never stay on our shelves (or those of the other UK resellers) long enough to go off so I definitely wouldn't worry about that.
> ...


Thanks Alex


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

beatty599 said:


> My bottle has lumps and all in it, I just used it works fantastically


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

Fairtony said:


> Heard about this happening. Think it happens from 2 possibilities. Its very old and 'gone off' or its been allowed to get very cold ie below freezing.
> 
> Certainly possible for it to be the cold. And you could tell the age by if its got a smooth shaped bottle, or a funky cool angular bottle. The angular bottle is the new style (2 years old?)
> 
> I think I saw it mentioned that it is still fine to use, but most good suppliers replace it no question. CYC are brilliant, and if you don't get an email back after a couple of days, give them a phone.


Hi there thanks for your advice!


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Mine ordered the other day is the same, just noticed. I've dropped them an e-mail too.

Rob


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

They must get alot of emails on this, as I contacted them and Jeremy got straight back to me. It is perfectly fine to use it in this condition and is very common.

I used it 2 weeks ago on the car and I barely used any so this is going to be a great, economical product. Oh and the beading is sublime.

All in all, don’t worry, the product is fine.


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

bluechimp said:


> They must get alot of emails on this, as I contacted them and Jeremy got straight back to me. It is perfectly fine to use it in this condition and is very common.
> 
> I used it 2 weeks ago on the car and I barely used any so this is going to be a great, economical product. Oh and the beading is sublime.
> 
> All in all, don't worry, the product is fine.


Thanks Bluechimp! with all these great responses looks like I have nothing to worry about what so ever! Looking forward to using it on Saturday


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

robwils said:


> Mine ordered the other day is the same, just noticed. I've dropped them an e-mail too.
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob yes it's a bit disconcerting when it looks like lumps of yoghurt floating about in it!

I'm giving it a go at the weekend, from the responses I've got on here it looks like we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

Quick update, kept my new bottle of Wet Coat in the house and out of the cold, still has lumps of cottage cheese floating about (lots!) used it for the first time this morning, the results were quite amazing! Spent quite a long time rinsing off, dried off, brilliant results! 
(never did get a reply from Clean Your Car or from Gyeon customer service regarding the lumpiness! Whats the point of a help line if there's no response?)


----------



## Sshmuttley (Oct 29, 2018)

Update, had an automated response from CYC today, 30 days later after initially contacting them, better late than never I suppose..........


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Is it possible to use wet coat as, spray on - wipe off, instead of rinsing it off?
Maybe for even better durability...


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I use wet coat on a dry car by getting a damp microfibre applicator and spraying wet coat onto that then spread on the panel and wipe off. I use way less product and it goes where I want it rather than everywhere. Normally around get 2 month or 4 washes before needing to re apply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The lumps found in these products are almost identical to the residue left on the inside of an old bottle of Carpro reload or forgotton about and left for quite some time. Still worked fine after a good shake.


----------

